# Progression Journal



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi All, belive it or not ive just typed up a massive starter page to this journal and my computer went t*ts up!!

Basically, ive just come off a bulk cycle and training regime and i want to fine tune things and increase strength and power for my next phase. I intend to stay clean until next cycle in Feb and i will adopt the 5x5 training method for this phase. My diet will consist of 3-3500 kals per day and will be asisted my 2 high cal shakes.

Stats:

Weight: 16.6st

Height: 5ft 8

BF: 23%

PBs:

bench - 157.5kg

squat- 227 kg

Deadlift - 217kg

All were while on cycle.

Diet plan:

b/fast 1 - protein shake, and aminos

b/fats 2- 2 eggs, 6 eggs white, 2 wholemeal bagels with peanut butter or nutella (mmm)/70g oats with blueberrys and starwberrys

lunch- 2 chicken breasts, 225g cot cheese, miced peper and mushrooms and cup of pasta(uncooked)

Snack - 2 bananas, kiwi friut and a tuna pitta sarni

Post Wo- protein shake, 250 g meat, half cup brown/white rice, 225g cottage cheese(yes i love it) and greens

Before bed - casein protein, 50g oats, blueberrys and honey

4 ltrs water/day

also, aminos consumed with every meal.

Cycle for Feb 2012:

12 week cycle plus 6 recovery

1-12 - test enth 500mg /wk

1-5 test prop 100mg eod (kickstart)

6-12 mast/prim 100mg eod

HCG 1000ui ew

T3/clen - 50mcg and 120mcg /day (2 on 2 off)

Recovery - Proviron 50mg/day (30 days)

HCG - 2500 iu a week (4 weeks)

Tongkat ali - 1600mg /day (4 weeks)

My son is a xmas tree in the local parade tonight so ill be in the gym tomorrow. will update ed/eod.

Thanks


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Morning all,

Just completed 30 mins cardio - feeling flued up after a down pour last night but after my steam im well up for a big, chest, tri and abs workout later on will update around 2pm.

Just an over view of the cardio:

1 min walk

1min run

repeated for the 30mins

also did , 5 500m sprints on the row machine.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good luck mate. Will be interested to see how you get on your cut as I'm considering a similar cycle in March


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Ay up our kid! Thanks mate.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Just started new weight regime:

Chest:

Flat bench 1x 20 reps 60kg

1x5x80kg

1x5x100kg

1x5x110kg

1x5x120kg

1x5x120,110,100,80kg

Dumbbell incline

1x12x30kg

1x12x35

1x12x40

Incline dumbbell fly

1x15x15kg

1x12x20kg

1x12x27kg

Biceps:

Hammer curls 3xdrop set 22,17.5,15

All at 10 reps per arm

Barbell curls

As above

Felt ok, my body recovered more in this last week off than I thought. Will feel it tomorrow.

Home to eat now. Steak, steamed beg and pasta and pot of cottage cheese

And to watch Wales win!!!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Morning, had breakfast about half 7, 10 eggs white scrambled, 50g oats and pint water. Mixed some spinach in as had some left over fro. Last night. Went to gym at 930. 20 mins on. Trainer and then legs.

Pre-exhaust leg extension 3 sets x50 reps Ver low weight

Front squats

2x60kg for 15

1x 80

2x100

2x110 at at 5 reps

24 inch box jumps x 4 sets x 8 bounds

Stiff deads 5x5 at 80kg

3x500m sprint on rower

Felt good all round. Will push weight and use back squats on Wednesday


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Cardio 6am dis morning - 40 mins on step machine. Finished gluten well n truley!

Back tonight:

Bent over rows 5x5

60,80,100,110,110.

Deads

60,100,130,150,180,190

Wide grip pull downs

3x30 reps

T bar rows

3x30 reps

Felt ok, weight was heavy. Could get my balance right on deads. Need a suit etc.

If any opinions then please feel free. I'm feeling Lonley lol.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Alright pal. How you finding the 6am cardio? It took me about 2 weeks to finally actually get out of bed at 6am for cardio.

How come on your last two exercises your doing 3x30 reps?


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Very hard mate, i didnt bother today cos i was so reked from deads yesterday. im gona go on x trainer tomorrow i think...

Um, i just wanted to blast the last remaining fibres mate tbh, i kept the weight realistic and blasted the reps with form.

Im gon start changing it up soon with alot more compunds, to acheive the strength facotor.

Hou been pal, PCT go ok?


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

After some advise on my goals, im going to include alot more compunds - just to squeeze that extra life out of my muscle, im goin to be training 4 days a week, cardio AM and weights PM. I want to take this to the edge and want the feeling again of success when leaving the gym.

Will post eod.

Today so far the following:

NO cardio as felt rough from deads:

Breakfast1 - Protein shake, aminos and multi vits

Breakfast2-70g oats, honey, strawbs and bagel with philli

Snack, chicken mayo sarny and pint milk

Lunch will be, two jackets, 2 tins tuna and greens!!

Guts are rolling as it is....LOL


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Power work tonight:

6x3reps fast bench

90,110,110,120,125,135

Push press,

30,40,60,75,80

Pull ups

5x5 body weight and then 10 kg added

Side laterals

5x5

Hammer curls

Rope downs

Ez bar curl

Dips

Felt ok, nice two day stint off now. Ear well and dose up on meds.. Flu symptoms not good.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

PCT went ok I suppose, lost about 4 pounds but was moving into my new house at the same time so was mad busy and diet was messed up. Feeling a little shut down so going for bloods next week to see where everything is. Already giddy about getting back on in mid January. Been reading up on using insulin and Growth and tempted to use that probably next autumn.

I found when trying to strip fat that compounds were the best as they blast your muscles. Also I was staying in the same rep range (8-10) and training as hard as I do when bulking. If you stay lifting as heavy as you can you will preserve your muscle you have built over the years. Cardio will be what strips the fat and diet of course.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi mate, yeah get urself happy again and then go for it in jan. I'm leaving it til feb so I'm back to 100%. I'm looking forward to it. I've also

Read up on DNP n slin and listened to aus and empire boys wisdom. So let's get it on.

Cardio went out window this week

Really, I'm having a Xmas party tomorrow so only had time for weights but tonight went like this:

Box squat

7x5x140kg

Front squat

5x5x100

Leg extensions

3x50 reps

Ham curls

3x25

Partial Deads (fast)

5x5x100kg

power shrugs

I'm having 100g oats, scoop whey and two Tuna wraps. Mad combo but it's what I'm craving. Body aching for carbs!!

Night all


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Haven't updated for a while. Felt down, depleted and quite rough with the good old british winter settling in.. Diet has been crap and I've craved stodge and carbs. So I've just given in to them, and it's worked. Apart from the chesty cough I'm

Not half as tired and feel like I want to train. But I've started back

Tonight and it went like this:

Squat 5x5

Front squat 3x10

Leg extension 3x30

Stiff deads 3x10

Fast deads 6x3 1x3

Calf work

I've eaten two scoops white rice as mackerel and tomoato sauce. I'm having some rice cakes with jam n nutella now and will have some

Porridge Befor bed. Also I'll be leaving the early morning cardio this eek for that extra 45 min kip before work. Just to stay on the safe side. I plan to take 200-400mg caffiene 1 hr before I train,and green tea extract along with 4.5 ltrs of water per day so I'm hydrated as much as poss. Also whey in morning porridge and a breakfast smoothie with a vit c tab.

Thanks J


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

How you coping with the hunger mate? That's what i always struggle with when dieting. I just seem to drink a load of green tea to help with it though. Have you started the T3 and Clen yet?


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Brilliant day on diet etc.

Porridge and two wholemeal bagels with crunchy peanut butter, then 2 bananas and kiwi fruit, lunch was three cooked ham

And cheese wraps and litre of cranberry juice. Yes I was firmly on the pan after that. Took caffiene with super pump before training and I've just scoffed 300g pasta with two tons tuna . I've consumed 4 ltrs water through the day.

Trainin went well

Bench 7x3 max weight 145

Incline dumbells 3x10 all with 40s

Push press 5x5

Side laterals 3x10

Hammer curls strict an heavy 3x10

Barbell curls 3x10

Felt great. Recover ell tonight and tomorrow before some

Speed squats and heavy back

Thanks J


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> How you coping with the hunger mate? That's what i always struggle with when dieting. I just seem to drink a load of green tea to help with it though. Have you started the T3 and Clen yet?


Hi mate. Cos of the flu symptoms I've put the t3 and clen off a fortnight to get the strength back. I'm planning the dieting as we speak. I feel like I'm

Getting leaner as the sweat is pouting out of me. Yeah I'm relyin on the green tea again. Helped suppress appetite the last time. Spot of gyno from using hcg in pct but I'm pushing through it and taking 40mcg nolva eod to kerb it. Other than that all good really. Dying to strt cycle but going to leave it til feb.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> and I've just scoffed 300g pasta with two tons tuna


Fcuk mate your breath gonna stink tonight..was it all delivered on a truck? 

Joking aside fella good luck with this..looking lonely in here..im subbed in 

You look in a similar place to where i was a while back..be intresting to watch how things go.

Keep an eye on that gyno..iv been there..

Good luck bud :thumbup1:


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Fcuk mate your breath gonna stink tonight..was it all delivered on a truck?
> 
> Joking aside fella good luck with this..looking lonely in here..im subbed in
> 
> ...


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Morning all, just had 1st breakfast o the day. Consisted of two scoops whey, pint squash, amino n multi vits. Just blending up a breakfast smoothy now. Skimmed milk, 4 strawbs, a banana and a dollop bro biotic yogurt.

Have 100g oats with banana and bagels n peanut butter for around 8am.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank god somebody else wrote in this journal or else I might of lead you down the wrong path with some sh1te advice!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Thank god somebody else wrote in this journal or else I might of lead you down the wrong path with some sh1te advice!


Lol. i know, i feel a right dweeb!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> Lol. i know, i feel a right dweeb!


Aww 

Just getting my head round it mate..your training 4 days yeah? Which days you training on?

And its a 5x5..so whats the split for each day?

Hows the food going aswell..craving for carbs gone or cold weather hunger still getting the better of you?


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Aww
> 
> Just getting my head round it mate..your training 4 days yeah? Which days you training on?
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, i havent been that clear but instead of keeping it all 5x5 ive mixed it up so that i can put that extra weight on the bar. Hence the 7x3 etc and also to make sure im warm enought after the lighter sets. Then just throwing some isolations in for depleation. Feels like it working. Major aches. Yes its 4 day plan, should be Monday, tuesday, thurs and sat to give ample rest.

Um, diet is ok throught the day and clean, in the evening when it gets cold i jst wana boil a load of pasta and bread, im sure ill tunr into a potato soon.

Ill pm a copy of my routine but it will never be the same, im learning slowly to listen to my body. Ive been missing that mind-muscle connection which i think we need.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> Sorry mate, i havent been that clear but instead of keeping it all 5x5 ive mixed it up so that i can put that extra weight on the bar. Hence the 7x3 etc and also to make sure im warm enought after the lighter sets. Then just throwing some isolations in for depleation. Feels like it working. Major aches. Yes its 4 day plan, should be Monday, tuesday, thurs and sat to give ample rest.
> 
> Um, diet is ok throught the day and clean, in the evening when it gets cold i jst wana boil a load of pasta and bread, im sure ill tunr into a potato soon.
> 
> Ill pm a copy of my routine but it will never be the same, im learning slowly to listen to my body. Ive been missing that mind-muscle connection which i think we need.


Definatly with you on the mind muscle connection pal..your body can think difrently to your head. You train the same days as me,it works well with me wijhweights im moving and the rest I get. Alot of good stuff on my own BBB journal mate..bit of a read but plenty advice and wisdom..and a whole heap of sh1te too :laugh:

I was the same last night iv been dieting that long on low carbs and couldnt take no more I troughed everything I could lay my hands on haha

What you training next then ?


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Definatly with you on the mind muscle connection pal..your body can think difrently to your head. You train the same days as me,it works well with me wijhweights im moving and the rest I get. Alot of good stuff on my own BBB journal mate..bit of a read but plenty advice and wisdom..and a whole heap of sh1te too :laugh:
> 
> I was the same last night iv been dieting that long on low carbs and couldnt take no more I troughed everything I could lay my hands on haha
> 
> What you training next then ?


Im trainign tonight as i have my boy earlier than normal tomorrow.

Will look a little like this:

Squat 6x3,

Front/cissy squat 3x10

leg extension 3x30

partial deads 5x5

dumbell row 3x10

Heavy back shrug

Ive eaten like a beat today, 10 egg whites and 2 whole eggs (i had them left in fridge in work) with two bagels and peanut butter.. then hour later had 6 weetabix (left me bloated)

Ive had 4 pints of water as forgotton my bottle.

Lunch was, 2 jackets, 2 tins tuna

snack with pre work out shake was rice cakes and jam...

So im just about of to the gym...

See ya J


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Have a good session bro :thumbup1:

Rest up good tomorrow, eat well, enjoy your weekend


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Morning, so it was a bad nights kip, with my son on the couch, just wanted his daddy to cuddle up all night so im in work, wrecked.

Have just dropped 400mg caffiene, aminos, and multi vits, gulping down some ready made multi power protein and im gona start on the eggs and bagels shorlty.

I am gona make it to the gym today and do the following:

Bench 5x5, incline dumbell press 3x10, flyes 3x30

bent over row 5x5

power cleans 6x3

core work

Thanks J


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi All, 1st training day of week 3 with a new programme. Going to start stepping it up this week as feeling alot better. My carb intake has been constant and im supplementing protein (as to busy in work to cook) with shakes. Ive just dropped 400mg caffiene, aminos, and im chucking some jelly beans down my knec come 430pm. Im also aiming for PBs over the next fortnight.

Tonight is:

Heavy legs - squat 5x5

Front squat - 4x10

leg extension - 4x30

stiff deads - 5x5

calf work

Ive gopt salmon, greens and cous cous for teas tonight...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> Hi All, 1st training day of week 3 with a new programme. Going to start stepping it up this week as feeling alot better. My carb intake has been constant and im supplementing protein (as to busy in work to cook) with shakes. Ive just dropped 400mg caffiene, aminos, and im chucking some jelly beans down my knec come 430pm. Im also aiming for PBs over the next fortnight.
> 
> Tonight is:
> 
> ...


Glad your feeling better pal :thumbup1: Make it a good week now...

Get those plates piled on the heavy squats bro..let us know how you get on.

Tea sounds good :thumb:


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks mate.

Smashed squats to pieces tonight.

2 warn-ups 60kgx20

1x100

1x120

1x140

1x160

1x180

All for 5 reps, no belt or wraps

Deads went ol aswell

1x60

1x80

1x100

1x120

1x140

1x160

All raw and 3 fast reps. Video of the final two sets. Will uploa from eork tomorrow.

Calf and ham work was a struggle lol.

Protein shake now as food cooks!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Smashed squats to pieces tonight.
> 
> ...


Nice squatting mate.well done :thumbup1: looks like your on an up again.

Look forward to the vids pal, i didnt get to do one tonight, hit my bench pb but couldnt get it on video..next time though


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Woke this morning with the biggest aching a$$ and mid-lower back ever..... And i f*cking love it!!!

Plan for today is to eat plenty of protein, 1l orange juice and plenty vits n mins.

Have Breakfast 2 lined up in my head and it will be oats, jam, and honey, 1 bagel with peanut butter and ill top it off with some strawberrys.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Not alot to say tonight other than a 160kg pb on bench.. Slow down fast up! Fckn chuffed lads!

Eat big tonight rest tomorrow. Pb on deads to bear next!!!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Had to have a quick session last night on squats, leg extension, front squats and stff deads. Felt great, legs were still pumped an hour later.

Stayed heavy, final set squats was 182.5kg.. felt light considering the previous 5 sets. i will go uo to 190kg on my next session with knee wraps this time and maybe a belt.

used, front squats and leg ext to exhaust the muscles... worked a treat and i finish ed with stff deads and calf raises...

Im doing heavy deads and back isolation movres tonight ... will be back soon...

J


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Right!! Ive had my xmas day n boxing day off. I type this update weighing in at 17st 1. Ive put in weight just doing heavy compounds but it doesnt look like fat my legs have balloond again and ill stick to training them twice per week. Im going to adopt a more bodybuilding approach to training but stick with 5x5 on the compound moves. I will do 1/2 body oarts per day ad increase my training an extra dat so 2 days rest. My calorie intake has been way over my aims as its xmas but im going for 3000 per day. I want to increase my protein and lower the carbs. I begin today with total comitment in mind and the only other alowance ive made is swansea city v aston villa on the 2nd jan.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Ive eaten the following today:

1 egg, 5eggs whites scrambled, 2 slices brown bread toast.

1 green tea and 2 scoops of whey.

5slices beef, 5 slices boiled ham, half mug of pasta with cucumber and salmon mixed in.

My training for am went like this:

Militart press 5x5

Upright rows

Plate lift

Rear shrug

Front shrug

I will be training legs tonight.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

You're doing better than me mate. I've drank solidly for the last 4 days at least 12 hour sessions and eaten f*ck all. Just weighed myself and put on one pound which isn't too bad, but feel skinny but flabby! Going getting my growth and slin tomorrow and starting on 2nd January. Can't wait.

Bonus as well mate if you've put on weight and it's looks like muscle. Especially on your legs you lucky f*cker! I have little chicken legs and now training them twice a week to try and bring them on. Are you training twice a week using 5x5 or you doing one heavy session and then a lighter one?


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

How much carbs, protein and fats you daily on?


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi mate. I have put the booze away aswell but ive also eaten and walked the dog etc.

Im training legs 5x5 one day and 7x3 the next, alternating box squat n standard squat. Also no to leg sessions will be the same. I swap front squat for leg press and hacks for lunges.

Pm me if u need to ask anything on legs pal.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

NickDuffy said:


> How much carbs, protein and fats you daily on?


Id say 300, 350 and 160 mate.

Looking to do 275, 400 and 120 though. But allowing for the new year to pass.

Again im researching n trying to develop ny knowledge on diet n nutrition.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Bi's n tri's today. Went for maximum pump. Performed all sets untill failure. 4 sets. I super setted my workout

Ez bar curl n close grip press

Hammer curls n horse shoe push downs

Barbell curls and skull crushers

Increased weight every set.

Felt great. Arms still a litl pumped.

Mashed some protein n energy drink juat after and now having some boiled ham with tatoes and veg.

Have turkey and mushroom lasagne tonight from a flex cook book.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Starving sonive just munched 200g lean mince beef with peppers, onions and mushrooms


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Ive just abused too servings of turkey n mushroom lassgne. Ooof im ful.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Breakfast 1 was black coffee and aminos, then i did the following.

45 mind cardio, walking and bike.

Squat, front squat, hacks, sldl,seated leg curls.

Ive just wolfed down, 100g oats, with honey and banana. Ive had 2 sccops of whey with water and im cooking 5poached eggs in this new poaching contraption inhad for xmas with a mew george forman!!

Will be hitting calves, abs and cardio again tonight.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Right, Moving cycle up to beginning of jan instead of feb and will look as follows;

Prop - 1ml eod until 10ml bottle is gone (kickstart)

1-12 - test ent 500mg /week

1-12 - masteron 100mg /eod

HCG 1000iu / week from week one

50mcg T3 ed - 2 on, 2 off

PCT will be the same as my initial journal post

Picking up tomorrow, first jab 3rd Jan. wish me luck!!!!!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Spanner in the works, mum was rusked into hospital last night with a stroke. Only now her husband has told me!! Weve had a patchy relationship anyway.

I dont want to let things slip bit am

I being selfish when i worry bout my gains and keeping training on track?


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> Spanner in the works, mum was rusked into hospital last night with a stroke. Only now her husband has told me!! Weve had a patchy relationship anyway.
> 
> I dont want to let things slip bit am
> 
> I being selfish when i worry bout my gains and keeping training on track?


Mate your mum comes first so make sure you're there for her, even if it means a few weeks away from the gym and your diet. In the grand scheme of things a few weeks off arent going to make a blind bit of difference. A few weeks helping your mum or just being there for her when she's ill is a lot more important.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Your right. We have been given strict visiting times so i can train inbetween. Just wont be able to take as close detail to the diet.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mate sorry been a stranger this last week..been finally getting some time with my little girl so been making the most of it.

Really hope your mums ok mate..its important to be there however the relationship has been..iv been there.

Happy new year to you pal..and heres to a blinding training year next year :beer:


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Mate sorry been a stranger this last week..been finally getting some time with my little girl so been making the most of it.
> 
> Really hope your mums ok mate..its important to be there however the relationship has been..iv been there.
> 
> Happy new year to you pal..and heres to a blinding training year next year :beer:


Mate, chuffed for you that ur finally getting time with ur daughter... i now what its like to be kept apart from your kids...

Happy (belated) new year to mate, ive been offline since my last post for obvious reasons but my mums put and has a round the clock carer so i will be hittin geverything hard tonight.

Shoulders tonight and it will look a little like this;

Barbell press 5x5

Plate twists 4xamap

Side lateralls 4xamap

Upright row 4xamap

shrugs 4xamap

Will have a 40 min walk to finish.

Peace


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> Mate, chuffed for you that ur finally getting time with ur daughter... i now what its like to be kept apart from your kids...
> 
> Happy (belated) new year to mate, ive been offline since my last post for obvious reasons but my mums put and has a round the clock carer so i will be hittin geverything hard tonight.
> 
> ...


Good to have you back fella, and glad your mams getting looked after.

Shoulders looks good tonight, im training back 1st time tonight.

Are you jabbing today then?

Looks a nice cycle, i used tren and orals in mine but kickstarted with prop and tren ace and wroked great.

HCG throughout hs made a huge diffrence this time round aswell so should be happy days for you mate


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Good to have you back fella, and glad your mams getting looked after.
> 
> Shoulders looks good tonight, im training back 1st time tonight.
> 
> ...


Sound mate, best of luck with ur first one back, dig deep now!!!

Im jabbing in the morning.. I went to watch the football in villa park yesterday and had 3 pints of bow so i wana get it out of my system before jabbing. Will take HCG every sunday, just for that little boost inbetween.

So tomorrow AM i will be taking,

500mg test enth

100mg Test P

100mg Mast E

50mcg T3.

Will put mast and test P in delts, and Test e in glute!!

Wish me luck!!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Good luck mate lol.

Looks a sound little cycle there


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good luck mate! I'm picking up my GH, slin and also got some prop and tren which I might throw in as well. 12 weeks off the gear and I feel ready to be a dirty roider again!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Good luck mate lol.
> 
> Looks a sound little cycle there


Thanks mate..


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Good luck mate! I'm picking up my GH, slin and also got some prop and tren which I might throw in as well. 12 weeks off the gear and I feel ready to be a dirty roider again!


I like the osund of the slin n GH mate. I think you should track that on here.

Yes get in there son, first jabs done this morning... forgot what test p was like.... ooofff, ouch,,,Fuk!!!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Well shoulders went ok last night, just got pumped and full to quick - maybe cos im used to the lower rep range.. LOL...

As stated above, ive started my cycle. I will be having starting pics taken tonight and hopefully get them up by the morning...

I am going to add in proviron - if source has any.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> I like the osund of the slin n GH mate. I think you should track that on here.
> 
> Yes get in there son, first jabs done this morning... forgot what test p was like.... ooofff, ouch,,,Fuk!!!


 :lol: :lol: you know you love it



GoHeavy said:


> Well shoulders went ok last night, just got pumped and full to quick - maybe cos im used to the lower rep range.. LOL...
> 
> As stated above, ive started my cycle. I will be having starting pics taken tonight and hopefully get them up by the morning...
> 
> I am going to add in proviron - if source has any.


Get them pics up pal..good to see things changing.

Workout sounds like it went well.

You still eating well?


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: :lol: you know you love it
> 
> Get them pics up pal..good to see things changing.
> 
> ...


Eating has been great since monday. will start to increase protein and lower carbs mid-end of next week. but right now im just eating clean and equal amounts....

Yes, i remember well what prop is like, oofff.... good stuff though....


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> I like the osund of the slin n GH mate. I think you should track that on here.
> 
> Yes get in there son, first jabs done this morning... forgot what test p was like.... ooofff, ouch,,,Fuk!!!


I might do mate. Just trying to sort a few things out after a mate threw a spanner in the works last night telling me a different way to run the growth and slin!

Prop has never really bothered me, so man up and grow a set!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I might do mate. Just trying to sort a few things out after a mate threw a spanner in the works last night telling me a different way to run the growth and slin!
> 
> Prop has never really bothered me, so man up and grow a set!


LOL, I dont think i have a chance of growing a set with a 12 week test course planned lol...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> LOL, I dont think i have a chance of growing a set with a 12 week test course planned lol...


Fckin hell you're gonna be like a human pin cushion of your jabbing EOD!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry not been more online, my iphone is officially f*cked.....

I ended up playing to games of rugby last week just helping local sides out.....kneck is still aching cos i aint oplayed in like 18 months lol...

Anyway shoulders tongight, will post update then... also, eating has been clean and ive dropped 6 pounds...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks like you've got your diet sorted mate. Hope your mam is doing okay as well


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Looks like you've got your diet sorted mate. Hope your mam is doing okay as well


Yeah, back on track now mate. Mam is ok, has alot of care and the family is helping. Thanks pal.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Morning, right last night session went brilliant. I even had time to do a couple rounds on the pads with the Mrs and some core work - sweat dripped out!!

Miltary press - 5 sets - failure

Plate raises s/set with plate twists - 4 sets - failure

Side laterals - 4 sets 15-20 (pump was immense here and could harldy raise arm)

Upright row - 4 sets failure

I left traps out cos of the scrumaging over the weekend and will include in back workout.

I will start putting the weights im lifting up but im not logging it on paper for now as im trying to only take 45 secs rest in btween sets.

I also did triceps:

Skull crush - 4 sets - failure

Rope downs - 4 sets - failure

Close grip press - 4 sets - 20 - costnat contraction and slow almost negative reps.

Cardio, was 3x3min rounds on the pads, and skipping....

I cant tell you how good it feels to have a good session, back and biceps tonight and some bag work i think.... abs and core after... brilliant.

Diet is on track, this morning ive had, 1 scoop of protein in 70grams of oats, half a litre of water and amninos.

Having just arrived at work im going to have a green tea and green tea supplement. My 9am breakfast will be:

2 whole eggs, 4 egg white and to dry wholemeal toast, half litre of water and a banana

Lunch will be, Jacket pot, greens and tin of tuna in spring water, i will have a wholemeal pitta bread if i feel like it....

Drugs this week are;

T3 50mcg ed

Continued mast e 100mg eod

Test E @ 500mg /week

I am taking nolva @ 20mg /day but considering eod, just to keep strength up....

Weight wise, im down to 16st 4ilb as of this morning.... 17st 1lb is over board and it felt heavy.... even sh*ggin was hard work LOL.

Anyway over and out!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

1st up mate glad your mams doing ok chuffed for you pal.

You look like your flying at the min mate top stuff with the training looks like its heading the way you want.

Hows the drugs going,all good?

Oh yeah and the sh&gging once your over 17 stone..you just gotta practice at that haha :lol:


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> 1st up mate glad your mams doing ok chuffed for you pal.
> 
> You look like your flying at the min mate top stuff with the training looks like its heading the way you want.
> 
> ...


Oh dont talk bro, thought i was dying laying in bed after it lol.....

Drugs are ok, ive had some flu symtoms from the prop i think, but i can live with that...

T3 is ok, i expected more shakes etc, but the sweat is pumping out so im happy...

Hows things ur end pal?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good thing your not on the tren then if you're struggling shagging now! I was like an 80year old man with lung problems on it!

You won't really get shakes off T3 mate as its not a stimulant like clen or an ECA stack. My DNP has just turned up which I'll be starting Thursday.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Good thing your not on the tren then if you're struggling shagging now! I was like an 80year old man with lung problems on it!
> 
> You won't really get shakes off T3 mate as its not a stimulant like clen or an ECA stack. My DNP has just turned up which I'll be starting Thursday.


Ive just had some brilliant news and secured a new reps role within the company (travis perkins group) and ill be starting a new job in feb and a lovley lil 15k salary increase. So ill be adding in some GH at some point - so we have a challenge on our hands mate LOL...

Im reading bout it, cant really source it at the mo either.. Best of luck though, u defo have to log it mate!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Haha least its cardio..its the only cardio I enjoy lol!

Is always the heat for me with t3 aswell mate..add clen in the mix which I love doing..and at around 120mcg then its all good lol

The flu will go, iv only ever had it once years ago 1st time I used sust..was sh1t really cos lasted ages.

Good with me ta, missed last night cos I felt sh1t and ill but ok today so il be up tonight doing last nights..

Gona update my journal when im in from work my plan for next month or so.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

And top stuff bout the job mate well done!

Fcuk me things cant go any better for you lol.

More wages = more gear = happy days


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> And top stuff bout the job mate well done!
> 
> Fcuk me things cant go any better for you lol.
> 
> More wages = more gear = happy days


Thanks mate, ive had a bit of luck already this year, this can only mean that ive used the rest of my luck for 2012. LOL....

Defo mate, and more time with that family now too... landed...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

What do you do at TP mate? Congratulations on the promotion and pay rise. I'm hoping to get a decent rise in April but unfortunatley i wont be able to spend it all on gear, but on my wedding!

I will start a log next week so you better sub to it because i'm not being a billy no mates!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> What do you do at TP mate? Congratulations on the promotion and pay rise. I'm hoping to get a decent rise in April but unfortunatley i wont be able to spend it all on gear, but on my wedding!
> 
> I will start a log next week so you better sub to it because i'm not being a billy no mates!


Sales manager mate, im over the moan..... Yeah the inlaws will be aying for ours, if i cant dodge it much longer...

MAte, every one hates me on here i think lol.... Only u and BBB are my friends LOL....


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> Sales manager mate, im over the moan..... Yeah the inlaws will be aying for ours, if i cant dodge it much longer...
> 
> MAte, every one hates me on here i think lol.... Only u and BBB are my friends LOL....


I think everyone's preoccupied with all these face off journals to look at anybody else's. Either that or you're right nobody likes you!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I'm hoping to get a decent rise in April but unfortunatley i wont be able to spend it all on gear, but on my wedding!





GoHeavy said:


> Yeah the inlaws will be aying for ours, if i cant dodge it much longer...


Get it done the pair of you.. :lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Get it done the pair of you.. :lol:


But doesn't marriage mean the end of being happy? Ive already told my missus the sooner we get married the sooner we can get divorced and I can move to Thailand!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> But doesn't marriage mean the end of being happy? Ive already told my missus the sooner we get married the sooner we can get divorced and I can move to Thailand!


Mate i just got married last year and it was awesome..but nowt changes lol i been with her for years anyhow. Shes a diamond but shes well aware who my next wife will be i tell her all the time :lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Mate i just got married last year and it was awesome..but nowt changes lol i been with her for years anyhow. Shes a diamond but shes well aware who my next wife will be i tell her all the time :lol:


Who's it going to be? Let me guess, Lisa Riley? Michelle McManus? You'd be one lucky guy to land a girl like those two. Your missus would understand.

We've just started working out numbers to the day and all other expenses to work out a budget. It's scared me that much I've come to bed!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Nah man its her best mate.

And dont knock them fat girls right there..theyre always more greatful pal


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Nah man its her best mate.
> 
> And dont knock them fat girls right there..theyre always more greatful pal


I used to think that but the majority of fat birds weren't! Might be because I'm a sh1t sh4g!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I used to think that but the majority of fat birds weren't! Might be because I'm a sh1t sh4g!


Yep- sh!t sh4g id go for beut! LOL....


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Afternoon,

Last night went well again... Was on a high i guess,

I squeezed out the following routine:

Wide grip chins - 3 x failure

Lat pulldown 4x15

close grip pulldown 4x15

Dumbell row 4xfailure

Partial deads s/set with shrugs - 4x15, 4x20

I did, 5x3minrounds on the bag and some core work after it. F*cking soaked!!

Tonight is chest instead of legs, i have horrible pipe LOL and will wait until tomorrow to do legs.....

Eating has again been clean:

Breakfast 1 was, 50mcg T3, 1000mg aminos, 2 scoops whey and 70g oats

Breakfast 2 was, 2 slices wholemeal toast, 3 poached eggs (yum), Breakfast smoothie (from m&f) and a banana

Lunch was 2 chicken BLT deli sarnys on wholemeal, bluberrys and some budgie food my mrs bought - no thanks LOL

Having a nice big bowl of welsh cawl (soup) tonight with homecooked bread rolls MMMMMMMMM.....

Feeling good, will be looking good soon.....


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> Yep- sh!t sh4g id go for beut! LOL....


I might be a sh1t shag but i am good at cuddling!

i've set up my journal as well so get commenting!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Chest last night an it looked like this:

Flat dumbell press 5 sets - 15 reps

Incline smiths - 4 sets - failure

Incline flyres - 4x30

Decline dumbel press - 4 sets - 14 reps

Cables - 4 sets 30 reps

Felt a nice pump, no ache this morning though so quite gutted really.. Feeling full again so prop is kicking in bigtime, i hadpic taken last night and will be uploading tomorrow....


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

How much you lifting on db press mate? You going to failure on your sets?


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

I start at 45kgs and work up to 60s mate, REP range to failure usually, couple forced reps if i have a partner. My gym only goes up in 5 kg increases so i have no choice but to jump up drastically.

Weighed this monring, am 16st 1. So thats a 14lb loss in 15 days really. But again, my training has been spot on and so has my diet, im feeling great. But tired, first thing but cardio is helping with that.

Have my driving licence back on the 23rd and start my new job so ill be training twice a day then. Brilliant!!!

Arms tonight nd a nice cardio session tomorrow after work - RUGBY again!! Aching awaits me!!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> I start at 45kgs and work up to 60s mate, REP range to failure usually, couple forced reps if i have a partner. My gym only goes up in 5 kg increases so i have no choice but to jump up drastically.
> 
> Weighed this monring, am 16st 1. So thats a 14lb loss in 15 days really. But again, my training has been spot on and so has my diet, im feeling great. But tired, first thing but cardio is helping with that.
> 
> ...


Pretty much same as me on the weights mate, midway through my last course I was using 65Kg DB's on incline press, but now struggle with 55Kg's. I miss being on Tren!

What did you lose your license over? too many points or were you a naughty boy and over the limit?

If you are tired in the morning take some caffeine tablets or have a really strong coffee, this should help


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Pretty much same as me on the weights mate, midway through my last course I was using 65Kg DB's on incline press, but now struggle with 55Kg's. I miss being on Tren!
> 
> What did you lose your license over? too many points or were you a naughty boy and over the limit?
> 
> If you are tired in the morning take some caffeine tablets or have a really strong coffee, this should help


Yeah when mid cycle im up to that sort of weight but i tend to only drop 5kg or one set of dumbells down, even after PCT when im off cycle. Im going to extend this cycle and run tri tren 200 the last 6 weeks i think, with 0.5mg caber.

I was over the limit the following morning on way home. Gutted.

I take my casffiene before training dependent on how ive eaten or feel. will be on th black coffee when the my diet hits the wall to speed the metabolism up...

Ive just spent the last 3 hours sorting out quotes so im going to have night off training and a cheat meal... well i say cheat meal, its a recepe from slimming world magazine mt mrs brought home lol.......


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Morning, well ive been up since 5am, and i woke up starving. And i mean starving, So i sorted out my jab, 1ml mast and 1ml Test/P and ive upped my T3 intake to 75mcg just tio test the water...

I woke up starving... so 30mins after meds i had my shake, a banana, blueberrys and strawbs.

Then about 7am i had 70g oats with raisens mixed in, 2 slices toat and 2 poached eggs.

The craving to eat is horrible LOL.

Im playing rugby t 230pm so im going to have some fresh pasta with tuna, sweetcorn and onion at 11am.

I have drank 1.5 litres water already and im going to have 400mg caffines arounf 130pm aswell.....

Im also going to leg it hoke after rugby to avoid the Strongbow and sausage, beans and chips they usualy throw at us fter games!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> Morning, well ive been up since 5am, and i woke up starving. And i mean starving, So i sorted out my jab, 1ml mast and 1ml Test/P and ive upped my T3 intake to 75mcg just tio test the water...
> 
> I woke up starving... so 30mins after meds i had my shake, a banana, blueberrys and strawbs.
> 
> ...


That's the hardest thing with dieting is wanting to eat everything in site! Play rugby then get home before you end up in a bladdered from strongbow and covered in chips and beans!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Well i played a full game and im well n truley fcked!! Im aching like a biatch!!

Still no rest though. Gona do 45 mims on cross trainer and have a steam etc, may jump in the pool and do a couple lengths just to loosen up..

Alot of protein and vit c in me today


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Right then peeps, im itching to train even though im aching. Ive just finished my last meal which was boiled ham, salad greens nd 2 rivita. Hanging but hey it has to happen!!

Tomorrow i will be hittings shoulders and triceps:

Dumbell press

Smiths shoulder press

Plate raise

Side laterals

Rear shrugs

Skull crushers

Rope downs

Close grip press

I will be downing my rest time to 45 seconds. And performing 5 sets on compounds 15-20 reps and 4 sets to failure. If i have a spotter then ill force as many as possible.. Im downing carbs this week and increasing protein. So macroa maybe sumin in the region of 400 protein, 250 carbs and 120 fats.. Also ill be increasing my t3 75mcg. Switching to alpha pharma aswell.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

That meal is more bland than some I have!

That seems to be a lot of sets that mate if you are doing 5 for compound and 4 for isolation exercises.

What alpha pharma gear are you getting?

I'm thinking of getting some AP winny and prop for when I'm cutting


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> That meal is more bland than some I have!
> 
> That seems to be a lot of sets that mate if you are doing 5 for compound and 4 for isolation exercises.
> 
> ...


Yeah rank mate. Utter rank

Yeah but the weight is heavy 45s on dbells and im aiming for 15 but i usially train alone and therrfore 10 woul be acceptable. The isolation work is 3 sets low weight 2 sets high weigh..

I hve alpha pharma testobolun test e and alpha thyro 3. I have zmrc mat e but will have alpha wini to finish. I have testolic prop.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

This morning i did 45mins on the crosstrainer, then finished off with some ab and core work. I have neglected the abs so far but now the fat is coming off me and i can feel(not see!!! Lol) my and abd the definition of the rest of me is coming along im going to step it up. In thinking of training the bodyparts twice per week. A 6 day training week.

Chest tonight but will include abs again and biceps.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Here are the pics that i should have out up on the start of this thread.





I have leg, back and bicep shots on my camara. Will upload tomorrow.

I can then put updated photos next week for a 4 weeks in update.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Gutted, i didnt change the view on them LOL.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking good mate. Once your bodyfat starts dropping you'll look even better. Are you starting to struggle with the dieting?

Oh and your gym needs plastering!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Looking good mate. Once your bodyfat starts dropping you'll look even better. Are you starting to struggle with the dieting?
> 
> Oh and your gym needs plastering!


My gym is a sh!t hole mate. But made the great Paul Grant the beast he was so ill hopefully do just fine. LOL.

Well im doing ok mate, my Mrs is doing a diet plan aswell so there isnt any crap in the house, im either starving or im skipping meals not wanting to eat. So im ploughing shakes down my kneck. Im going to pin, prop and mast today and then up my test E to 750mg from next week onwards.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> My gym is a sh!t hole mate. But made the great Paul Grant the beast he was so ill hopefully do just fine. LOL.
> 
> Well im doing ok mate, my Mrs is doing a diet plan aswell so there isnt any crap in the house, im either starving or im skipping meals not wanting to eat. So im ploughing shakes down my kneck. Im going to pin, prop and mast today and then up my test E to 750mg from next week onwards.


Instead of shakes mate get whole meals, this will filll you up for longer. First few weeks are always the hardest but once your used to it and your body is then it gets easier. I just always look forward to Saturdays when i eat whatever i want. This time around though i think i'm going to have a 5 hour period where i go mad instead of a full day, as think this will help get me leaner.

Are you still feeling strong or has strength dipped a little with being in calorie deficit?


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Instead of shakes mate get whole meals, this will filll you up for longer. First few weeks are always the hardest but once your used to it and your body is then it gets easier. I just always look forward to Saturdays when i eat whatever i want. This time around though i think i'm going to have a 5 hour period where i go mad instead of a full day, as think this will help get me leaner.
> 
> Are you still feeling strong or has strength dipped a little with being in calorie deficit?


Im starting to feel tighter, and more muscular, the veins are showing which is sumin i only ever had playing rugby for a living.

My strength is still there but i have let my hydration slip a little as its been manic in work. I have read columns by Jim Stoppani that mention being 1% less hydrated can lead to 15% drop in strength/power.

Im mentally starting to understand that im on a diet and that this is going to take me where i want to be. My bulk diet was rather dirty tobe honest and thats why im having a cheat meal rather than a cheat day. I will push through it and i will egt to where i want to be. Im going to add in another cardio session once im back on the road so i can call in another gym on the road on my lunch hours.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Today is my last but one shot of TestP. I will be increasing the Test enth to 750mg/week now to compensate. Sticking with the 100mg Mast E eod. Im going to step up the T3 to 75mcg per day, upon waking. I will run nolva @ 20mg per day aswell.

Im firming up my diet a little more. As im getting into the swing of things im going to repeat meals just to keep the continuity in there and offset any fussing in th kitchen tbh.

Meal 1. 2 scoops whey, 75mcg T3, pint water (hydration)

Meal 2. 70g oats, banana , Pint water

Meal 3. Basmati rice,2x tin tuna, light mayo, steamed broccli/mixed veg, pint water

Meal4. Banana, 400mg caffiene, sports drink

Workout - Then 2 scoops whey straight after

Meal 5. Lean mince 250g and pepers mushrooms and maybe rice depends how depleted i am , pint water

Meal 6. 50g oats, blueberrys and strawbs

I will assit my day with nuts etc, almonds or whatever. Im not sure totals yet but i think it will be around 3000kals. Protein 300 ish carbs 250 ish. Fats 120ish. This is a make up of shakes and food. Since the loss of 500cals per day will increase my aas of test e to help that. (as above)

Chest and Biceps tonight.

Going to go heavy and make compound a must.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Also forgot to add i will be eating aorund 250g low fat cottage cheese and rivita before bed.

I will be taking Vit C, B and Zinc.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Looking great mate, the diet looks like a good tight diet. Repeating meals is fine, I do it alot mainly to do with having no time and being on the road allday. Makes the shopping easier too and your right it definatly makes it less hassle in the kitchen..

If you got a cheat day on a weekend then thats time to mix it up abit. I know plenty lads living off chicken,sweet potato and broccoli for 6 or 8 meals a day lol..

Sounds like the gears doing its stuff aswell mate


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Looking great mate, the diet looks like a good tight diet. Repeating meals is fine, I do it alot mainly to do with having no time and being on the road allday. Makes the shopping easier too and your right it definatly makes it less hassle in the kitchen..
> 
> If you got a cheat day on a weekend then thats time to mix it up abit. I know plenty lads living off chicken,sweet potato and broccoli for 6 or 8 meals a day lol..
> 
> Sounds like the gears doing its stuff aswell mate


Ill post some pics tomorrow of where im at now after 4 weeks dieting etc...

The gear is kicking in now, the balls are shrinking etc lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> Ill post some pics tomorrow of where im at now after 4 weeks dieting etc...
> 
> The gear is kicking in now, the balls are shrinking etc lol


Haha..

No hcg in the cycle mate?

All the time iv used gear I never bothered with it until a year or so ago and what a diffrence it made both on cycle and through recovery.

500iu twice a week and youl be carrying your nuts along in a wheelbarrow they that big :lol:


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

I am using 1000iu per week pal, its mentioned on the front page but ive left it off cos my fingers are too fat to type really really long cycle lists lol....


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

But there is still a little shrinkage!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> But there is still a little shrinkage!


This could just be due to the temperature dropping. Thats the excuse I always use!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> This could just be due to the temperature dropping. Thats the excuse I always use!


They can disapear this year, with ny mum being ill and my new job we are puting having another baby back a year. So shrink away fellas lol


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Massive pump tonight. Chest only. Going to include biceps with back tomorrow. I also starting chipping away at my abs. Well what is therebof them.

Chest:

Flat barbell 5 sets 2 warm up, 3 working til failure, max 130kg for 6 and 2 forced

Incline barbell 4 sets, 2 warm, 2 working

Incline flye as above

Cables fst-7 style

Im going to do another cheat session saturday or sunday and use dumbells instead of barbells.

Abd was super set crunches ad lef raises.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Looks a solid little session mate.

Good luck with the abs lol im trying the same thing at the min...


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol. Im one pay cheuqe away from grtting some dnp lol


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Missed cardio this morning due to unforseen problems. But ate the following:

Upon waking, aminos, T3, caffiene and zinc. 2 scoops of whey and pint of water.

30 mins later (615am)

70grams oats with water, banana and pro biotic yogurt and strawberry snoothie.

830am 1 whole egg, 6 egg whites scrambled, diced grilled bacin n 2 slices toast nd 4 weetabix

1130 jacket potato and cortage cheese

2pm chicken, fresh boiled pasta md 200g chicken

445pm powerade, 400mg caffiene, bananax2

Train snd 3 scoops whet n amionos immediatley.

715pm 150g beef pieces, 100g chicken nd rice noodle stirfry with peppers

Im havinf aroud a pint of water with every meal nd 1000mg aminos.

Training went as follows:

Pull ups 2 sets failure

Lat pulldown, 4 sets total 2 working failure

Close grop pulldown as above

Dumbell row as above

T bar row super set rear barbell shrug

I increasd weight every set

Hammer curl

Wide grip ez bar curl

Barbell curl

All three working sets til failure!!!

Im fcked!!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Afternoon,

So far today ive eaten the following;

Upon waking: Aminos, T3, Caffiene ,Zinc, vit c and 2 sccops of whey...

615, ham and mushroom omlette wiht onions and 2 slices bacon - pint water, aminos

915am, 4 weetbix, 2 slices brown bread toast and 1 whoe egg and 4 eggs whites

1130am, 2 scoops whey and aminos 1 banana and apple

im planning on having 200grams mince beef (extra lean) and basmati rice nd mixed peppers and mushrooms

tonight ill be having a massive pile of chilli and greens

Night off training, have my son but playing rugby tomorrow.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Weekend update. Kneck n traps are fcked from scrumaging.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Back in the gym today and feel alot better for it. Havent eaten great but that must be taking the t3 latervthan nornal n the aches from playing. Switching to push, pull, legs systen now.

Today was chest, delts n tris

Incline dumbell press 4 sets afailure

Flat bench press 3 sets failurr

Incline flye 3 sets failure

Barbell press 4 sets failure

Side raise 4 sets

Plate raise 4 sets

Rope downs 4 sets

Tricep push downs 3 sets

Im working till failure most of the time to keep the heart rate up.

Im down to 16 st dead now.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

You're doing well dropping the weight mate. You think you've lost any muscle or is it all water and fat?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

x2 mate great weight loss its dropping off you!

Somethings working mate keep it up just keep holding that hard earnt muscle lol


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

I dont feel i am loosing muscle but im not on the prop anymore. Im geting pumped quite quick when training.. And failure will be around 15-18 repa no rather than 20-25. Must be water.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Ive had tuesday n today off to regroup. Ive been aching stupidly after rugby n i was worried bout kneck.. Ive had the all clear n been for a full body massage. Ive eaten really well, alot of protein.

From tomorrow ill get back into it. With the help of shakes ill hit 500g protein on training days. 300g carbs n try n stey under 150g fats.

My gear intake will be as follows.

Test enth 750mg per week

Tri tren 600mg per week

Mart e 300mg per week

Im adding in tren for aggresion n to br more vascular.

T3- 75mg per day

400mg caff

400mg green tra extract

Im going to stick eith the push pull legs regime.

Back , biceps abs n cardio tomorrow.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

How's your neck mate? You seem to be having a lot of calories there. It works out about 4500cals, is this right? You probably know more than me about your body mate but I'm on 4000cals and feel like in getting fat! You weigh more than me so that amount of cals might be right.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> How's your neck mate? You seem to be having a lot of calories there. It works out about 4500cals, is this right? You probably know more than me about your body mate but I'm on 4000cals and feel like in getting fat! You weigh more than me so that amount of cals might be right.


Ive had advise from Colin Robertson not to staev my muscles mate. training days increase and decrease on rest days, so i will end on about 20000 cals per week but it could be 3000 one day, 5500 another day for example. im not saying im going to hit these numbers everyday because my job alone wouldnt allow it. im on about 300g protein today.. everything is grilled, im even throwing my mince (once cooked) on the george forman to drain any lagging fat on it. id say im more suited to 3500 cals per day to loose weight but maybe this is another way i havent tried. this journal is all about my learning etc.

Im off to the gym shortly and will be hitting back,bis and rear delts... also 50-60 mins cardio ahead of me.......


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Morning all,

Have been abondoning this lately. I have been flat out with my new job and but ive kept the diet on and im sort of succeeding LOL.

When i say sort of, im loosing weight but i have let my gear slip a little. Ive just been keeping the test e @ 500mg/week.

So i have now got the following in mind:

Test E 500mg /week - further 6 weeks

Tri-Tren 400mg / week - 6 weeks

Mast E 300mg / week - 6 weeks

Wini - 60mg per day starting in 2 weeks for the final 4 weeks

T3 - 50mcg per day

Clen 120mcg per day will perform these in a 2 on 2 off protocol

Through Liams advise, run yob and ECA in the 2 weeks off stages.

My diet has been going well and really hasnt changed at all. Protein is up there around 400mg per day plus 2 shakes.

Ive cut bread out and this week im cutting suger out.

This weeks training has been great, massive pumps which is a major factor for me to grow i think. Ive stuck with the Push/Push/Legs.

Monday - Chest, shoulders and Tris - warm up and 3 working sets on each

Tuesday - Back, Trap and Biceps - Same as above but Did FST_7 for biceps

Wednesday - Legs - Smashed the entire of my legs and im paying for it today

Im going to Start the whole cycle again tonight as im in a funeral all day tomorrow so will use that as a rest day.

So thats it, i will only be able to update monday-wednesday as my iphone is f*cked...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

With the T3 and clen you should start seeing it come off now mate and with the Yohimbine and ECA. Make sure your getting plenty of cardio in as well.

If you get sugar cravings mate, I used to have a cadbury's highlights hot choc. Only 40 cals and 3 grams of sugar.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Evening... Nice session tonight

Chest/shoulders/triceps

20 bag work in 4min intervals

Abs

Today i pinned:

500mg test e

Tren 200mg

Mast 100mg

Run all diet tabs as normal.

Back n biceps tomorrow and 60 mins cardio.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Felt like **** again yesterday but managed 16 sets back n 6 sets on biceps.

Tonight i did chest n triceps

Flat bench 3 wsets

Dumbell incline 3 wsets

Incline smiths 2 wets 1 drop set

Incline negative flye 3 w sets

Skull crushers 2 wsets

Flat bar push down 3 drop sets

Felt week. 40s maxed on bench abd only went upto 110kg on flat nench.

This bug really taken it out of me. Going to regroup carb up. Only hotting 200g ish protein.

Leaving cardio rest of week. Think my weight is around 15st 7. Will wrigh tomorrow. Putting photos off as dont feel gr8 at all.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Take it easy pal..get rested up, rehydrated and carbed up again over the weekend..back in business next week!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Beem back in business this week. Feel weak but itll come. Want to start my pct next week. Just to hit normal again. Ive been swimming, boxing and im hitting weights. Im weighing tomorrow and i say im around 15st now. Havent been at this weigjt for a long time. Im going to take 12 weeks off gear ad simply cycle t5 and t3 with clen for 8 weeks prior to holidays.

Ive hot legs, chest and biceps so far this week. Will update in detail tomorrow.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

How's the training going mate? You feeling better now?


----------

